# Headed to Summit County early January



## cforga (Nov 9, 2010)

cant decide which mountain to board. we will be staying in summit county and from what ive heard all four(loveland, keystone, copper, and breck) are close now we just need to figure out which one to hit up

help a brotha out


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What do you want to do?


----------



## 181 (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought a Summit Pass this year. Staying in Breck Jan 7-15. All the resorts have gotten pretty good early season snowfall, especially Breck and Copper. Breck probably has the best terrain/town combo, but I've been to Copper and it'a sweet mountain. Never been to Abasin/loveland or Key.


----------



## cforga (Nov 9, 2010)

i wanna tear up mother earth babuhh. and get drunk and sleep with nasty bitches.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cforga said:


> i wanna tear up mother earth babuhh. and get drunk and sleep with nasty bitches.


Ok well first off go to Keystone, look for a group of midgets preferably named Lacey and Sarah, proceed to wear a tall tee to your knee and be a steezy bro and you'll be all set.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

go to keystone.....just dont go to Loveland ...that place sucks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well if that is what you want to do, BA pretty much gave you the spot on advice. I consider your question answered.


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

181 said:


> I bought a Summit Pass this year. Staying in Breck Jan 7-15. All the resorts have gotten pretty good early season snowfall, especially Breck and Copper. Breck probably has the best terrain/town combo, but I've been to Copper and it'a sweet mountain. Never been to Abasin/loveland or Key.


Hey man. I'll be up there the same week with a bunch of my beginner friends staying around peak 9 base.


----------



## 181 (Feb 10, 2010)

photohunts said:


> Hey man. I'll be up there the same week with a bunch of my beginner friends staying around peak 9 base.


We got some log cabin-house thing over in the peak 7 area for the week. My chick still can't link turns very well so I'll probably be on the bunny runs on peak 8 half the time.


----------



## cforga (Nov 9, 2010)

im just kidding, we will be down there jan 5-10. im guessing by the early season looks of things that breck usually has the best pow? we are staying in dillon so its a possibility to hit as many of the mountains as possible. one more question, does the day lift ticket to keystone/breck also work for night skiing at keystone, or is that another ticket?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

January isn't early season that's mid season. Most of the mountains could have 100% open if all their stupid snow carnies were here. A tickets a ticket once you have it that's open to close at both resorts regardless although why you want to go play extreme downhill snow luging of death at Keystone after dark is beyond me.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Colorado is full, Utah has openings!


----------



## cforga (Nov 9, 2010)

yes, I know that january is mid-season,im sorry I meant as of now(early season)it looks as if breck gets the best snow? as for the night skiing, im sure they make it look alot cooler than it really is, however no matter how shitty it is I would like to do it once to get it out of the way. 

and your right CO is full, good thing we booked two months ago haha


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Since you'll be staying in Dillon and don't have a particular ticket package, I suggest sharing the wealth. Breck is always a good time, You HAVE to get to vail early and play in the Back Bowls, and, thought I've never been, I suggest hitting Loveland. They usually get better snow than most and it tends to stick around. Make friends with the locals.....they're grumpy, but loveable!:cheeky4:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Ah, locals....:laugh:


DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> go to keystone.....just dont go to Loveland ...that place sucks


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Vail has better snow than Breck and more bowls than a soup kitchen.

Jan 5-10th is a good time to visit because EVERYTHING in Breck doubles in price during holidays.

If you haven't ever been to Summitt, then Breckenridge or Vail should be your first stop. Avoid riding the day you arrive unless you want to wake up with an altitude-induced hangover. Are you renting a car? If you are doing 4 days of riding then definitely hit Vail, Breck, Copper, Keystone (the terrain parks really are well done).



cforga said:


> im just kidding, we will be down there jan 5-10. im guessing by the early season looks of things that breck usually has the best pow? we are staying in dillon so its a possibility to hit as many of the mountains as possible. one more question, does the day lift ticket to keystone/breck also work for night skiing at keystone, or is that another ticket?


----------



## cforga (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, haha ya over the years we have came to the conclusion that the locals can be rough at times but I dont blame em haha. We are gonna be driving and def will not be boarding the day of arrival. How far of a drive is Vail from Summit County? I think we are gonna just board 3 days due to funds haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's 30 minutes on a good day in the winter. Brecks snow is OK Coppers coverage is better right now, we have solid snow but you can still drill rocks.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Iv been to Keystone, Breck, Vail, A-basin & Copper. I went to Keystone/A-basin my 1st time out to CO last nov, then 2 months later last year we hit up breck for a big trip with all our friends..then this year we went again in nov & hit up Vail & Copper.. Id say my fav mountain so far is deff Vail...with a close 2nd being breck then copper. My fav OVERALL experience including town/bars & mountain id pick breck..which is what we did again..were heading out to CO again jan 5th-9th 2011 to board for 3 days again with everyone..if vail was the same price as breck we might have done that..but it isnt. Id skip A-basin & keystone, i'll likely never hit those 2 up again..there fine and all but theres alot better in CO to go after... If your staying in dillon which is what we do on our Nov trips.. and u have at least 3 days to board I would do breck, vail & copper for sure. On our jan trips we stay in ski in/ski out & have done breck the last 2 seasons & loved it.


----------



## cforga (Nov 9, 2010)

awesome man thanks for the input, that really helps. ya with a group of 11 of us(21-24)were banking on having as much fun, maybe more off hte snow than on. im sure with this group we also wont be doing too many higher difficult runs.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

cforga said:


> awesome man thanks for the input, that really helps. ya with a group of 11 of us(21-24)were banking on having as much fun, maybe more off hte snow than on. im sure with this group we also wont be doing too many higher difficult runs.


When I went to Breck, there were a lot more dudes around than chicks. Bring your A-game


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> When I went to Breck, there were a lot more dudes around than chicks. Bring your A-game


 Thats cuz you were hangin out at a gay bar.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

cforga said:


> awesome man thanks for the input, that really helps. ya with a group of 11 of us(21-24)were banking on having as much fun, maybe more off hte snow than on. im sure with this group we also wont be doing too many higher difficult runs.


Vail, Breck & Copper offer just what your looking for then..the lift goes all the way to the top of the peaks & youll find greens/blues. Ya were going with a group of 10 this year maybe 11 as well age 21-27, Brecks your place! Affordable & best experience.


----------



## cforga (Nov 9, 2010)

ya we are all pumped, especially with the amount of snow they have been getting lately. is there anywhere that sells discount lift tickets in town? we are staying in dillon. is the shuttle worth it or should we bank on driving our own vehicles to the mountains?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

cforga said:


> ya we are all pumped, especially with the amount of snow they have been getting lately. is there anywhere that sells discount lift tickets in town? we are staying in dillon. is the shuttle worth it or should we bank on driving our own vehicles to the mountains?


As far as I know, no retail outlets or shops or supermarkets in Summit county sells discount lift passes for the Vail Resorts hills (breck/a-basin/key/vail/beaver). Ask around when you get there, Copper mtn ran a deal with Shell gas station last season.

How many of you are there? There is nothing wrong with the shuttle, but there is something to be said for being able to get in the car and go get food, or leave, or head out when you need to. There are ski towns where you don't need a car... I don't consider Summit/Eagle/Clear Creek county to be one of those areas unless you only plan to ride 1 or 2 resorts.


----------

